

Feedback Needed On Twitter Game I Created - dottertrotter
http://reallyknow.me

======
dottertrotter
I had this idea for a twitter game the other day, so I spent yesterday
building it, and this morning launching it. It a quick test to see how well
the people following you are paying attention. Was wondering if I couldn't get
your guys' opinions and feedback. Thanks. Also my email is bradleyt.marsh at
gmail.com if you find any bugs or anything.

------
babyshake
Reminds me a little of www.readmytweets.com and a couple other apps. Is it
built with Rails? Python?

~~~
dottertrotter
nope, just php. If it turns out to get some hits I might, rebuild it on the
App Engine with python, but for now I just wanted to test the idea.

